# My glass fish has some white spots



## logans (Apr 1, 2006)

My glass fish has some white spots on his fins. He has had them for a while now. It looks like fungus. I have also read that it may be ick. According to this box of Fungus Clear that I bought it sounds more like fungus which matches the description on the box "White or grey cottony growth or patches on any part of the fish"

So I have this box of Fungus Clear which says to drop a tablet im the water and "Watch 'EM Fizz". However it also says to remove the carbon from the filter during the application? I am new to this, what exactly is the carbon? I have a biowheel filter. Is the carbon the blue pad that sits in the filter? 

Also any feedback on how this Fungus Clear works or if it has any side effects that could hurt the other fish?

---Mike


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

Ick looks like grains of salt and is a paracite.Fungus treatment isn`t for paracites. Most people here use salt and higher temps to kill ick.
Fungus looks fuzzy with or gray.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

what type of glassfish are they? if they are ''painted glassfish'' it could be lyphocystis it looks like cauliflower. cant be treated

or it could be fungus, looks like cotton balls, or fuzz. simply treated with pimafix, little bit of salt.

ick, looks like salt, very clear color to it, high temp 80-82 degrees, 2 teaspoons salt per 10G (thats the i do it, tons of differant amounts)
some pimafiax, or something with malacyte blue in it.

about the carbon i dont know, i dont own a biowheel


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2006)

Carbon is black grainy looking stuff. It will probably be in some foam. If you see anything that has black stuff in it, take that out. I am not familiar with biowheels, so I don't know if they have carbon or not.

Do the spots look like salt? Or are they more white and bigger? Its good to know if it is ich or fungus because there isn't a med that treats both (i dont think).


----------



## logans (Apr 1, 2006)

Yes, it is a painted glassfish. However it doesn't look like cauliflower. From the descriptions I believe it is fungus. And yes, the biowheel has a blue pad in it that has black stuff in it so it sounds like I need to take the pad out when doing the treatment so it wont filter out the medicine in the water. Thanks for the help.

---Mike


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

once the glassfish die, dont get anymore. its a horror story what they do to the fish. there is nothing wrong with the fish, fish are fish.
but they inject every painted glassfish with dye.
lyphocycstis is a disease caused by scarred or cut/wounded scales, and the wounded scales cause lyphmocystis isn't really a disease, its more of a wart.
painted glassfish are 40% more prone to lymphocycstis, compared to 'uninjected' fish


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2006)

Oh, you bought a dyed fish? Dyed fish tend to not last as long as the ones without the dye. That stuff you got for the Ick? That stuff REALLY works!! It has worked for all of my fish with Ick, and there is one working in my tank right now. It USUALLY works in about a day, but I've got a dyed fish (at the time I didn't know) and she has Ick right now. Hasn't gotten rid of it in a few days.


----------



## Windmills (May 22, 2006)

I have many glassfish (painted ones I have rescued and unpainted ones) and I would like to ask, do these white spots look like this?










I am willing to bet 99.9% that these are the white spots you are talking about, because this is USUALLY what painted glassfish get.

*This is lymphocystis, NOT ICK!, NOT A FUNGUS!*

The ick medication will not work, because it is not ick. I have tried before when I didn't know any better. The blue water, week after week. After a while they get sicker because of it. 

The puncture wounds where they were injected sometimes never heal. Medication gets in there and some die from it. 

Lymphocystis is a viral infection and, like most viral diseases, has no cure.

Painted glassfish get lymphocystis because usually the needle that's used to inject them with paint is the same needle used to inject 100's of other glassfish too. So if one fish had lymph, soon ALL of them have it. So pretty much most of the painted glassfish you buy in stores will have lymph, either visible or dormant.

The good news is: if you leave the fish alone, most of the painted glassfish will live through their lymph infections, but it does look ugly and can take weeks to clear up.

The bad news is: the lymph remains dormant in their systems and the minute the water quality or anything else in the tank is not to their liking, the lymph attack returns.

Glassfish are very difficult to keep. Painted glassfish are near impossible to keep. They are mutilated by the injection, and suffer from that disability the rest of their lives, even AFTER all the ink "passes out" of them.

Don't buy any more painted glassfish! It's torture of the fish!

Your little guy might go on to lead a full life as long as you keep everything just right for him.

1) glassfish only eat meaty foods, not flakes or pellets. Live or frozen bloodworms or tubifex usually does the trick.
2) glassfish like relatively calm waters
3) glassfish prefer slightly BRACKISH water. They can live ok without it, but expect health problems, especially the painted ones.
4) glassfish prefer to be in shoals of 6 or more
5) any slightest little thing can set off health problems in a painted glassfish. You've been warned!

Hope this has helped!


----------



## logans (Apr 1, 2006)

Windmills said:


> I have many glassfish (painted ones I have rescued and unpainted ones) and I would like to ask, do these white spots look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just noticed this reply that was left like 6 days ago. Yes the spots on the fish look just like the ones in your picture. Very interesting information. So far the painted glass fish has been very healthy. He survived just fine during the first 2 months of my new tank cycling and getting established. So hopefully he will continue his healthy ways. He seems to eat the flakes that we give him just fine. I do give him bloodworms periodically as well and he really seems to like those. Thanks for the info I don't plan on getting anymore painted glassfish.


--Mike


----------



## vinimack720 (Apr 20, 2006)

can a painted glassfish with lymphocystis affect other fish in your tank?


----------

